# Night_Wolf's bulking & cutting log + Insulin log



## Night_Wolf (Apr 15, 2012)

Hey bros, I'm about to start my log, I hope you will enjoy it since I will also cover my insulin results  day by day.



- Stats - 

Height: 6'2"
Weight: 200lb
Training: 4.5 years


- Gear -

1-4 Test P 75 mg ED
1-6 Dbol 50 mg
2-6 Insulin
1-8 Test E 750 mg
1-9 Tren E 400 mg
9-16 Test E 500 mg
10-16 Mast P 350 mg
7-16 Clenbuterol 2 weeks ON/2 weeks OFF

Letrozole 0.3 mg Mon-Wed-Fri. Don't need more and don't need caber for Tren, never had any issues.
HCG - can't get it right now, I'll see if I can get some. Usually don't use it as I recover fine every time.
PCT - I'll see toward the end.

Originally plan was to run NPP instead of Tren and to run Tren along Test and Mast, but I can't get NPP at the moment.

Pinning Test E Mon-Wed-Fri 250mg each (amps) and Tren E 200-100-100 (multidose) since I'm pinning Test E the same.

I will be testing Dbol with grapefruit juice, I'm currious if it will have some noticable effect-250ml 30 min before my first meal with 20 mg Dbol and another 30mg Dbol 90 min before my workout. I can find only red grapefruit juice for now, will browse other stores to see if I can find white one.

Goal is to accumulate as much muscle and transition into cutting from week 8 or 9.



~Insulin

This is my first time using it. First week will be post workout to access my reaction and to build up IUs, and 4 weeks more after that will be pre workout protocol. I will be using Humulin R.
700 mg HCA taken with Insulin shot, 700 mg with post workout shake and 700 mg with solid meal 1h after PWO shake.
No fats 2h before shot, or during is activity.


Shakes: (1-pre, 2-during, 3-post workout)

Week 1

1. 10g BCAA, 10g Glutamine, 200mg Caffeine
2. 4 tbsp Super Liquid Amino
3. 2 scoops Whey, 10g Creatine, 20g BCAA, 20g Glutamine

Week 2-5

1. 20g BCAA, 20g Glutamine, 10g EAA, 5g Creatine, 200mg Caffeine
2. 20g BCAA, 20g Glutamine, 10g EAA, 5g Creatine, Glycomaize*
3. 2 scoops Whey, 5g Creatine

*Amount of Glycomaize will depend how much IU's I will inject.


Regarding diet and carb consumption for preworkout protocol, general diet is outlined below, but while I'm on slin, period around it will look like this (example for 10IU):

14:00
250g chicken, 40g rice

16:00
Train - during training sip shake 2 with 40g Glycomaize

18:00
250g chicken, 40g rice

20:00
250g chicken

That's about 100g of carbs, which is plenty for 10IU.





- Diet -


8:00
200g oats with cinnamon, 1.5 scoop Whey
2 tab Super Multi, 2 caps Fish Oil, 1000mg Vit C, 400IU Vit E, 1 scoop AI Cycle Support

10:00
5 whole eggs

12:00
250g beef, veggies, 1 tbsp Extra Virgin Olive Oil

14:00
250g chicken, 125g rice, veggies
2 caps Fish Oil

Pre workout
5g Creatine, 2 tbsp Super Liquid Amino, 500mg Vit C

16:00
Train - during training sip 4 tbsp Super Liquid Amino in 1l water

17:00
Post workout shake: 2 scoops Whey, 40g Glycomaize, 5g Creatine, 500mg Vit C

18:00
250g chicken, 125g rice, veggies
2 caps Fish Oil

20:00
250g chicken, 80g oats
1 tab Calcium-Magnesium (500-250mg)

22:00
1.5 scoop Casein, 1 tbsp Flax Oil
1 scoop AI Cycle Support


+2 gallons of water every day.
Veggies-cabbage, lettuce, green beans, broccoli, cauliflower.
Cup of green tea usually in the morning and mid day. Coffee sometimes in the morning.




- Training -

5 times a week and +1 day for calves/abs





Starting tomorrow!


----------



## Night_Wolf (Apr 15, 2012)

OK guys, I'm eating my first meal as I write this:

200g oats, 1.5 scoop of Whey mixed with 1 scoop of AI Cycle Support, and 1 black coffee after breakfast.

As I got up I drank 250 ml grapefruit juice and took 20 mg Dbol 30 min before meal, can't wait for insane Dbol pumps while training


----------



## Night_Wolf (Apr 16, 2012)

Just pinned 1 ml Test E and 0.75 ml Test P, everything went smooth except I had to change spot a bit as I hit nerve first time I went in.

Great workout today as well, did chest and biceps, did some triple drop sets for biceps, those pumps were insane lol


----------



## Night_Wolf (Apr 17, 2012)

I pinned Test P yesterday for the first time and no pain today whatsoever, I'm using Oxide's Prop, that's a relief


----------



## Night_Wolf (Apr 17, 2012)

Pre workout meal 275g chicken, 100g rice, lots of lettuce, 1/2 tbsp olive oil, and same meal after workout.

Just popped 30 mg Dbol and drinking strong black coffee, heading to gym in 50 min to do calves and abs.


----------



## Night_Wolf (Apr 18, 2012)

2nd meal: 250g beef, cabbage with 1 tbsp olive oil, 1 caps fish oil, magnesium, cup of coffee.

Pinning today 250 mg Test E and 75 mg Test P; workout at 6 pm - back and triceps.


----------



## Night_Wolf (Apr 22, 2012)

Ok, theses past few days were a rush so I couldn't update.

So far pinning is smooth, no sides and I'm starting insulin tomorrow, will update how that went.


----------



## Night_Wolf (Apr 23, 2012)

Meal plan today:

7.45 5 whole eggs
9:45 1 scoop Whey, 125g rice, salad with 0.75 tbsp olive oil
 11:45 200g chicken, 125g rice, salad with with 0.75 tbsp olive oil
1:45 200g chicken, 50g rice, green beans
3:15 10g BCAA, 10g Glutamine
3:45 Train - Chest, triceps. During training sip 4 tbsp Super Liquid Amino in 1l of water
4:15 Pin 5IU Humulin-R
4:45 1.5 scoop Whey, 15g BCAA, 15g Glutamine, 10g Creatine, 30g Dextrose
5:45 200g chicken, 50g rice, veggies
7:15 200g chicken, green beans
10:00 1 scoop Casein, 1 tbsp flax oil

Macros: 42/35/22 (P/C/F)

Pinning today 250 mg Test E and 75 mg Test P.


----------



## Night_Wolf (Apr 23, 2012)

Pinned 5IU of Humulin-R 30 min before end of the workout, drank shake immediately after workout - 1.5 scoop Whey, 15g BCAA, 15g Glutamine, 10g Creatine, 30g Dextrose, and 60 min later ate 200g chicken, 50g rice, broccoli. No hypo signs at all, everything went well.


----------



## Night_Wolf (Apr 24, 2012)

1. 200g oats, 1 scoop Whey
2. 5 whole eggs
3. 200g chicken, 150g rice, green beans
4. 200g chicken, 40g rice, green beans
1h 30min pre workout shoot 8IU Humulin-R
10min pre workout - 20g BCAA, 20g Glutamine
Sip during workout - 20g BCAA, 20g Glutamine, 10g Creatine, 20g Dextrose
PWO shake - 2 scoops Whey
1h later meal 5. 200g chicken, 40g rice, green beans
6. 200g chicken, green beans
7. 1 scoop Casein, 1 tbsp flax oil

Supplements: multi, fish oil, cycle support, vit C, vit E, calcium, magnesium
Pinning tonight 1ml Tren E and 0.75ml Test P!

Will update my weight later tonight.


----------



## Night_Wolf (Apr 24, 2012)

24.4 Update:

10min pre workout - 15g BCAA, 10g Glutamine, 30g Dextrose
Sip during workout - 15g BCAA, 10g Glutamine, 10g Creatine, 40g Dextrose
PWO shake - 2 scoops Whey, 5g BCAA, 5g Glutamine, 10g Dextrose

1h after 8IU of Humulin-R I got very dizzy, fatigued, started sweating like crazy, and decided to down some dextrose asap with my shake and went to gym. When I arrived my t shirt was drenched in sweat and was still feeling dizzy and weak so I sat there for 5 min and it went away. During workout I've got massive pumps (did back and biceps), which I of course loved 
Next time I will increase grams of rice in preworkout meal and I will be using Glycomaize instead of dextrose.


----------



## Night_Wolf (Apr 25, 2012)

Day  10

8:00 5 whole eggs
10:00 1 scoop Whey, 1/2 scoop Casein, 1 tbsp olive oil
12:00 200g chicken, 150g rice, green beans
14:00 200g chicken, 200g oats
16:00 Calves and abs
18:00 200g chicken, 200g oats, green beans
20:00 200g chicken, green beans
22:00 1 scoop Casein, 1 tbsp Flax oil

Weight is up by 5.5 lb.


----------



## Night_Wolf (Apr 26, 2012)

Day 11

8:00 250g oats, 1 scoop whey
10:30 5 whole eggs, veggies
14:00 260g chicken, 80g rice, green beans
15:00 8IU Humulin-R
15:30 10g Glycomaize, 5g Dextrose
15:45 20g glutamine, 20g BCAA
Workout - sip in between sets: 20g glutamine, 20g BCAA, 10g creatine, 35g Glycomaize
PWO shake 2 scoops whey
18:30 260g chicken, green beans
19:45 260g chicken, 170g oats, green beans
22:00 1 scoop casein, 1 tbsp olive oil

Did chest and triceps today for the second time this week, hoping to get good nights sleep to be ready for tomorrows workout.
Shoot today 75mg Test P and 100mg Tren E.

Didn't felt any signs of hypoglycemia, I will play with carbs a little more tomorrow and on Saturday to get a feel of it.


----------



## Night_Wolf (Apr 27, 2012)

Day 12

Weight - I'm up 8.8 lb (208.8 from 200)

8:00 250g oats, 1 scoop whey
10:00 6 whole eggs
12:00 200g chicken, 150g rice, veggies
14:00 200g chicken, 50g rice, veggies
15:05 10IU Humulin-R
15:40 1/3 scoop Glycomaize
16:00 15g glutamine, 15g bcaa
16:15 Workout - 2 tbsp super liquid amino, 20g bcaa, 10g glutamine, 10g creatine
17:20 2 scoops whey, 1 scoop Glycomaize, 15g glutamine, 5g bcaa
18:20 200g chicken, broccoli
20:20 200g chicken, broccoli
22:00 1 scoop casein, 1 tbsp flax oil

Ok, I did shoulders and biceps today. After second set of second exercise I had MEGA INTENSE pump, I couldn't lift my hands up, it was ridiculous lol Is like Dbol pump times 4. Oh, I forgot to say that I take 20mg Dbol in AM and another 30mg 1.5h preworkout.
5 min into training I've got signs of hypo so I drank 200 ml coca cola that I have in my gym bag for emergencies. I think I found good protocol for me (regarding carbs) that I will try tomorrow. I guess I have really good insulin sensitivity so I get hypo even with carb meal before injection.


----------



## Night_Wolf (Apr 28, 2012)

Day 13

Legs and calves

1.
20 squats
6 slow quad machine
20 squats

2.
20 squats
6 slow hamstring machine
20 squats

3.
20 squats
6 slow leg press
20 squats

4.
20 squats
6 slow squats
20 squats

5.
Seated calves machine 2 sets of 75 reps


8:00 250g oats, 1 scoop whey
10:00 1 scoop whey, 0.5 scoop casein, 100g oats
12:00 200g chicken, 125g rice
14:00 200g chicken, 50g oats
14:45 10IU Humulin-R
15:30 20g dextrose, 20g glycomaize
15:40 20g bcaa, 15g glutamine
16:00 Workout - sip during: 20g bcaa, 10g glutamine, 5g creatine, 2 tbsp liquid aminos
17:00 PWO shake: 2 scoops whey, 5g creatine, 15g glutamine, 30g glycomaize
18:00 200g chicken
20:00 200g chicken, veggies
22:00 1 scoop casein, 1 tbsp flax oil

Brutal workout today, I almost died. Good news is that I found awesome protocol that works for me, and only 70g of carbs for 10IU of insulin, felt no signs of hypoglicemia. Can't wait to hit the bed!


----------



## Night_Wolf (Apr 30, 2012)

Day 15

Weight - 213 lbs (up from 200)

8:00 250g oats, 1.5 scoop whey
10:00 250g beef, 160g oats
12:00 200g chicken, 100g rice, cabbage with 1 tbsp olive oil
14:00 200g chicken, 70g oats
14:45 12IU Humulin-R
15:40 15g glutamine, 20g bcaa, 25g dextrose, 20g glycomaize
16:00 Workout - Chest and triceps, did giant sets today.
Sipped during workout: 20g bcaa, 10g glutamine, 5g creatine, 10g EAA (Power Shock by VPX)
17:00 PWO shake: 2.5 scoops whey, 15g glutamine, 5g creatine, 30g glycomaize
18:00 200g chicken, apple
20:00 200g chicken
22:00 Casein, 1 tbsp flax oil

Great workout today, pump was insane. Power Shock Lemon Splash is so freaking tasty!

Fat  (17%)		Carbs  (40%) Protein  (43%)


----------



## Night_Wolf (May 3, 2012)

Day 18

Weight - 215.4 lbs (up from 200)

8:00 250g oats, 2 scoop whey, handful of walnuts
10:30 150g rice, 250g chicken
14:00 80g oats, 200g chicken
14:45 15IU Humulin-R
14:30 30g dextrose, 20g glycomaize
14:40 15g glutamine, 20g bcaa, 10g EAA
16:00 Workout - sip during: 20g bcaa, 10g glutamine, 10g EAA, 5g creatine
17:00 PWO shake: 2.5 scoops whey, 15g glutamine, 5g creatine, 30g glycomaize
18:00 200g chicken
20:30 200g chicken, cabbage with 1 tbsp olive oil
22:00 1 scoop casein

Multivitamin, fish oil, vit C, cycle support, vit E

Today I only took 80g of carbs for 15IU, and everything went great, no signs of hypoglicemia or anything. For workout I did 4 gigantic setes for back and 3 gigantic sets for biceps, pump was insane!


----------



## Night_Wolf (May 4, 2012)

Day 19

Weight - 219.8 lbs (up from 200 lbs)

8:00 220g oats, 1.5 scoop whey, handful of walnuts
10:00 200g chicken, 125 rice, cabbage with 1 tbsp olive oil
12:00 200g chicken, 125 rice, cabbage with 1 tbsp olive oil
14:00 200g chicken, 1 scoop whey, 80g oats
14:45 15IU Humulin-R
15:30 30g dextrose, 20g glycomaize
15:40 20g bcaa, 15g glutamine, 10g EAA
16:00 Workout - Sip during: 20g bcaa, 10g glutamine, 10g EAA, 5g creatine
17:00 PWO shake: 2.5 scoops whey, 15g glutamine, 5g creatine, 5g bcaa, 30g glycomaize
18:00 200g chicken, 1 scoop whey
20:00 200g chicken, 100g oats, few walnuts
22:00 1 scoop casein, 1 tbsp flax oil

4 gigantic sets for shoulders and after that 4 super sets for abs (cable crunch 25 reps + hanging knee raises 20 reps). Pump during shoulders workout was so intense I had to make a 4-5 min pause so I can lift my arms again lol


----------



## Night_Wolf (May 8, 2012)

Day 23

Weight - 222 lbs (up from 200 lbs)

8:00 250g oats, 1.5 scoop whey
11:00 200g chicken, 100g rice, 1 tbsp olive oil, lettuce
12:30 200g chicken, 100g rice
14:00 200g chicken, 80g oats
14:45 15IU Humulin-R
15:30 20g bcaa, 15g glutamine, 5g creatine, 10g EAA, 30g glycomaize
16:00 Workout - sip during: 20g bcaa, 15g glutamine, 5g creatine, 10g EAA
17:00 PWO shake: 2 scoops whey, 10g glutamine, 30g glycomaize
18:00 200g chicken
20:00 20g whey, 20g casein
22:00 40g casein, tbsp flax oil

Workout - back and biceps.

People are starting to stare at me at the gym, you know that WTF look haha I guess insulin is really doing is job. Arms look much bigger, as well quads and back. Insulin is really not that dangerous if you use it right, and it can add dramatic results for sure!!


----------



## jadean (Jul 30, 2012)

Update


----------



## Night_Wolf (Jul 30, 2012)

jadean said:


> Update



Bro I finished that like 2 months ago lol

Unfortunately I didn't have time to keep the log going. If you have any specific question, I'll answer that for you.


----------



## jadean (Jul 30, 2012)

I was enjoying the log then it just ended. Im looking into slin for my next blast and my research came across your thread. It will be my first go around with slin and i want to have every base covered. Any advice brother?


----------



## Night_Wolf (Jul 30, 2012)

jadean said:


> I was enjoying the log then it just ended. Im looking into slin for my next blast and my research came across your thread. It will be my first go around with slin and i want to have every base covered. Any advice brother?



Well you have pretty much everything covered in this thread. Pre workout is the way to go, it beats post workout hands down. For my next run I'm going to try  3x a week and 3x a day at probably 15IU each shot.


----------

